# Assuming they are accurate, how long after ligaments disappear?



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Understanding that they can be a bit dodgy, with disappearing at the wrong time, coming back and all.

But I'm just looking for a general indicator ... when they do behave as they should, how how long before birth do they typically disappear?

The doe in question is due on the tenth (its 6:30pm of the 6th over here)

This morning I thought she was odd ... just behaving funny ... more chatty than normal. I also thought that her ligaments were smaller than normal, but they were still there so no biggy. 

3 oclock I check again ... just on a hunch ... and I find that she's now got mushy filling there instead, the hollows either side of the tail are gone and filled up with mush. In addition to this she's suddenly changed in that 6-hour period to be notably more 'floppy and open' you-no-where.

Thing is she's not acting at all unusual now, still with the others, no signs of labour ... I'm pretty sure its not today, but I don't fancy the idea of her having them during the night when maybe I'll miss it (she's a first timer and I'm nervous for her), and I'm hoping at this stage that it'll turn out to be tomorrow during daylight hours.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

When they are completely gone - and stay gone - and you can wrap your fingers around the base of the tail, it's likely within 24 hours. I've found that the back legs usually straighten at this time - when the ligs are coming and going their legs will start looking more posty, but when you can drop a plumb line down the back of the legs they're ready to go.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok thanks ... I'll go take another look and check the angle of those legs!


----------



## JustADreamAcres (Dec 27, 2013)

I am not new to goats or kidding but This is a first for me.... I have a boer doe who has no ligament thus is the second day and I have checked several times each day. she is usually a morning kidder, so I figured iI would go out to babies or her in labor thus morning. no such luck. I asked the vet he said keep a close eye on her if shes acting normal then she may just be going slow and to check her often cause there is a possibility that her ligaments are just very soft and hard to find cause they shift. I am getting very concerned even though no one else is. should i wait one more day and call the vet if theres no real labor tomorrow? all the sign are there except for actual contractions and pushing. she lost her plug, nips at her sides alot, talks to her belly, very restless but still eats like a cow and acts like normal. am I over reacting?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is up to you. With not physically looking at her it is hard to say. I can never feel the ligaments properly so I never go by that.


----------



## Royal030519 (Mar 6, 2020)

I have a goat she is on the much smaller side (height) and I believe she is pregnant. I have no clue how far along she is but she hasn't stopped eating and it feels like her ligaments have disappeared. I'm not sure if I should bring her to a vet or wait it out. I don't want to take the chance of losing her and don't really have the money for a vet. I haven't seen any other signs of her being in labor. she's a lil restless but there's no discharge and not sure if she has lost her plug. Any information helps


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is she building an udder?


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

I’ve found ligaments way easier to find on Dairy goats than market types. Once you know what you’re feeling for, I think ligaments are the most reliable indication of labor. 
In my years breeding ligaments have been absolutely reliable on every single doe but one. Hers are rather “come and go” but once gone she’ll kid witching 12 hours.


----------



## Royal030519 (Mar 6, 2020)

ksalvagno said:


> Is she building an udder?


She has a small udder


----------



## Royal030519 (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm 5'3" and she barely comes up to my knee


----------

